# Is a 75k salary enough in Sydney?



## latravelgal (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm exploring a possible job opportunity in Sydney and it would pay around 75k. I'm single, so I only have to worry about rent, bills, etc. Is 75k enough to sustain a single person in the city?


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

latravelgal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm exploring a possible job opportunity in Sydney and it would pay around 75k. I'm single, so I only have to worry about rent, bills, etc. Is 75k enough to sustain a single person in the city?


That's pretty good for a single person


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Good salary, around average earnings in Sydney. Will allow you to easily rent a place for around $400 per week and have a lot left.


----------

